# Palpating!



## EastTexasRabbits (Feb 8, 2015)

I've been trying to a long time to get the technique down for palpating. Finally today I figured it out!! And my Dwarf Hotot is PREGNANT  at least two babies!!! 

Woohoo!!!


----------



## majorv (Feb 8, 2015)

That's great! Another breeder showed my daughter how to palpate and there are also some YouTube videos that can help. Even at that, there are some does that are hard to tell, even if you know what to do.


----------



## EastTexasRabbits (Feb 9, 2015)

I used to raise Californians and I guess they were jus so big that I never found the babies. But my hotot, I got them first try  and I'm ecstatic about having her bred! My last year with the Californians wasnt good. I lost my best buck and doe, then my replacement does and buck refused to breed and when they finally did one mom refused her babies then a snake got in my pen and killed all but 4 of them. I have up for a few years but then I found my hotots and had to have them


----------

